# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD radin : mais qu'est-ce que ça peut bien être ?

## kilfou

Aujourd'hui, Canard BD spécial radin.

 Top. Je suis un canard de bandes dessinées, je suis réputé pour ma pingrerie légendaire, je suis, je suis...
 La bonne réponse était Picsou pour les lows qui n'avaient pas trouvé, malgré l'image.

 Vous vous étonnez sûrement de voir dans cet antre de bon goût et de classe abitbolesque (je parle de Canard BD là...) une BD aussi galvaudée et infantile que Picsou.
 Sauf que vous vous trompez. Parce que je ne parlerai que de la version de Don Rosa, héritier proclamé du créateur d'Uncle Scrooge, Carl Barks.

 Le gaillard est surtout connu pour sa série sur _La Jeunesse de Picsou_, qui raconte comment la canard gagne son sou fétiche et toutes les aventures qui feront de lui le palmipède le plus riche du monde. Ecosse, Klondike, Texas, Australie font partie des étapes du pingre. L'histoire est très touchante puisqu'on découvre un Picsou plus attaché à sa famille qu'il ne le laisse paraître, mais aussi plus revanchard, beaucoup moins lisse qu'on ne pourrait le croire.
 Don Rosa ne s'est pas seulement intéressé à la jeunesse de Picsou, on trouve aussi des épisodes avec Donald et ses neveux, toujours à la recherche de trésors perdus liés à notre crypto-histoire : Atlantide, Stonehenge, cités incas, etc.
 Pour le dessin, c'est du grand art. Très soigné, très détaillé, riche en références à Barks mais aussi à notre culture populaire (Monty Python, personnages historiques), je regrette seulement la parution sur du papier de piètre qualité et des couleurs pas toujours heureuses.

 Les radins seront heureux d'apprendre que les histoires de Rosa sont disponibles à vil prix dans les hors-série de Picsou magazine _Les Trésors de Picsou_ à 4,90€ en neuf (2 sorties par an, en été et pour Noël) mais très facilement trouvables chez les bouquinistes ou dans des brocantes.
 Bref, ça paye pas de mine mais c'est plus riche que ce que l'on croit... Hohoho.

 Les trésors de Picsou, pas cher si vous fouillez un peu.


Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Furi0so

Ah La Jeunesse de Picsou.... C'est cette BD qui me faisait acheter Picsou Magazine toutes les semaines dans ma jeunesse.
Excellente, dans le fond comme dans la forme, très touchante, on y découvrait vraiment une autre facette du futur canard le plus riche du monde. Bref, que du bonheur cette BD !

----------


## Louis Cypher

Le canard qui a bercé ma petite enfance, pour toujours dans mon coeur. ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

C'est le plus grand canard de tout canard ville! C'est picsouuuu, picsouuuu!
Il vaut des milliaaaards! En or en dollaaaars!!
..hmm.

----------


## franzoar

> C'est le plus grand canard de tout canard ville! C'est picsouuuu, picsouuuu!
> Il vaut des milliaaaards! En or en dollaaaars!!
> ..hmm.


Picsou! WOUHOUHH!!!
(taaatatalaalaaaa)

Sans rire, je suis presque tenté de replonger dans les BDs qui ont bercé mon enfance (celles de Carl Barks et Don Rosa, pas les piètres BDs qui étaient éditées à côté, genre  Mickey contre Pat Hibulaire, Mickey contre le savant fou contrôlé par Pat Hibulaire, Mickey contre l'héritier mystérieux qui n'est autre que ...Pat Hibulaire).

Et là, j'ai réussi à caser 3 fois Pat Hibulaire dans un post (4 maintenant), c'est la classe américaine mon P'tit José  :B):

----------


## Sergent Mambo

Bravo Kilfou, cette série mérite les honneurs, et par extension tout ce qu'a fait Don Rosa.
Je sais pas parler de canards sur canardpc, ça m'émeut.

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi j'ai jeté tous mes piscou lors de mon passage à l'adolescence.

Vais pas m'y remettre maintenant ça serait trop bête !

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha l'image c'est le hors série que j'ai chez moi, la jeunesse de picsou ça roske! Surtout le passage au klondike  ::wub::

----------


## Stenkulator

De mieux en mieux kilfou, là tu m'as carrément conquis... C'est toute mon enfance la jeunesse de Picsou et j'ai plaisir à relire ce monument de Don Rosa. Encore une ou deux news comme ça et je me met à la BD sérieusement!

----------


## Septa

> Picsou! WOUHOUHH!!!
> (taaatatalaalaaaa)
> 
> Sans rire, je suis presque tenté de replonger dans les BDs qui ont bercé mon enfance (celles de Carl Barks et Don Rosa, pas les piètres BDs qui étaient éditées à côté, genre  Mickey contre Pat Hibulaire, Mickey contre le savant fou contrôlé par Pat Hibulaire, Mickey contre l'héritier mystérieux qui n'est autre que ...Pat Hibulaire).
> 
> Et là, j'ai réussi à caser 3 fois Pat Hibulaire dans un post (4 maintenant), c'est la classe américaine mon P'tit José


C'est vrai que Mickey c'était tout pourri...

Pour les Donalds on a eu Carl Barks, Don Rosa et quelques italien qui ont donné des trucs sympa...
( Fantomiald quand on était gosse c'était la classe quand même )

Mais chez Mickey c'était la déch...

----------


## afterburner

Don Rosa aux commandes, c'etait pour moi L'apogée du mythe Picsou.
Je n'ai pas honte de le dire, j'ai tout les Picsou Géant Magazine, dont le 1er édité en France si je me souviens bien. Un bouquin qui date des 70's si je ne me trompe toujours pas.

----------


## Zaiyurhf

ah-lala... que de souvenirs... le tracé de don rosa, les histoires qui se recroisent dans tous les sens, le put*** de background qu'il a donné à piscou, je sens que je vais m'y replonger, tiens  :Emo: 

[mode gueulante on]

mais franchement c'est abusé, cette nouvelle édition: celle que j'avais acheté à l'époque fait 292 pages, et donc au vu du nombre de pages qui manquent ici, je dirais qu'ils ont "zappé" l'épisode 6bis (où il débarque à pizen bluff avec buffalo bill, et l'indien goklayah) et sans doute l'épisode 0 (dont je ne dirai rien pour pas spoiler  :^_^: ), et c'est dommage donc pour ceux qui vont forcément craquer sur cette édition là...
par contre, vu la 2ème image, ils ont quand même laissé le 8bis, ce qui est TRES gentil de leur part, faut avouer  ::wub:: 

et pour continuer à gueuler un peu contre les éditeurs, ils auraient pu inclure l'épisode 3bis (où il assiste à l'éruption du krakatoa), et le 11bis (où il négocie la creusée du canal de panama avec roosevelt): dejà à l'époque ils étaient pas dans le collector, et j'ai eu trop de mal à les trouver...

[mode gueulante off]

sinon, sympathique article kilfou, j'attend les prochains  :;):

----------


## MightyMarv

La meilleure série de BD made in Disney...
Surement même la plus marrante et la plus émouvante (voir la fin quand on le voit au milieu de son or mais surtout riche de souvenirs de jeunesse et de nostalgie)
Elle a une place de choix dans ma bibliothèque

----------


## Eklis

Don Rosa FTW.

----------


## Psycho10

d^^b Waaggg  :Bave: 

Si je m'attendais a voir sur CPC et CBD la jeunesse de Picsou !

J'ai dû lire cette bd quand j'avais 8-9ans et en effet, elle est juste énorme, comment Don Rosa raconte son histoire, notamment, le début avec son père ou son grand père je sais plus trop, et sa famille qui trime tous en écosse, alors que lui cire les chaussures, pour enfin arriver a la fin de la BD et voir ce qui a fait Picsou, cette BD est tout simplement _awesome_ point a la ligne  ::wub:: 

Bon, maintenant Kilfou, tu arrêtes de faire des bons articles, NAMEHO !

Ce canard est un scandale  :Cigare:

----------


## Leif

Aaaah Picsou, ma BD favorite étant petit  ::wub::  (et encore maintenant ^^)

----------


## tb-51

A mon sens l'une des adaptation d'un personnage de disney les plus reussite

----------


## Neirbo

Mon dieu j'adore ce hors série ! Cette histoire est magnifique

----------


## Icha

Que voila un bel article, j'adore cette bédé.

----------


## Phenixy

Picsou, le canard qui m'a fait aimer le capitalisme.  ::wub::

----------


## Gillete

J'ai tous les Hors Série consacrés à Don Rosa (7 tomes jusqu'à présent) et je confirme que c'est vraiment de la bonne BD

----------


## Darkath

Ah des fans de picsou, je savais que ce site était bien fréquenté :D

----------


## apocalypsius

Bah ouais Keno Don Rosa c'est culte.

Ce mec a uen putain de culture sur la vie des Duck, chaque case ou presque fait référence à une BD de Carl Barck. (sans compté les mikey  et les DUCK cachés)

Bref, c'est du tout bon.

----------


## le faucheur

http://www.coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=28

----------


## Silver

Ah noooooon ! J'avais le livre de l'intégrale des épisodes sur la jeunesse de Picsou et pas moyen de remettre la main dessus, pourtant une BD dont les premières pages commencent en reprenant le film Citizen Kane plan par plan ce n'est pas une mauvais BD.  :Emo:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Quand j'ai trouvé ce hors-série regroupant _La Jeunesse de Picsou_ dans une brocante, on m'a pas mal demandé pourquoi ces vieilleries, des Picsou Mag, pas réputés pour être de la grande littérature. Hé bien détrompez-vous ! Dans les BD Disney, il y a eu du médiocre, du moyen, du bon et du très bon, et ce très bon c'est Carl Barks et Don Rosa !

----------


## CakeRage

Tiens, je l'avais lu dans son intégralité la jeunesse de picsou dans ma propre jeunesse !! Picsou Mag était vraiment mon magasine favoris de par la qualité des bédés ainsi que des gadgets (j'adorais ça les gadgets et les leurs j'les trouvaient vraiment géniaux)... Je me demande si ça ne m'agacerait pas un peu de lire ça maintenant... M'enfin c'est pas cher là pour lire les histoires d'un milliardaire (C'est 'y pas un comble ça?!).

----------


## kilfou

Mon dieu quel plébiscite !  :Emo: 

J'ai toutefois une mauvaise nouvelle : Don Rosa a annoncé en 2008 qu'il arrêtait de dessiner suite à une opération des yeux.  ::cry:: 

Et pour l'ultra-fan Zaiyurhf, je crois que la 2° édition de La Jeunesse de Picsou (parce que les éditions sont multiples mais toutes incomplètes à ce jour) reprenait une partie de ces chapitres bonus.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Ce qui aurait été bien, c'est quand même l'intégrale de l'intégrale, le tout quoi, c'est pas tant demander.

Et dans les magazines Disney, Mickey Parade et Super Picsou Géant étaient mes compagnons de vacances ! Le dernier à un moment a même introduit un truc super sympa (et qui doit toujours exister) : "Couac ! Le plus dingue des canards", un petit magazine parodique en milieu de mag avec un humour franchement sympa quand on est jeunot.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Je possède aussi le SPG en couverture, et je ne peux que rejoindre tous les commentaires de cette news  ::o:

----------


## Sergent Mambo

La preuve que Picsou mag c'était pas de la daube: Winchluss a participé et même (je crois) Shlingo! 

Et puis Don Rosa est aussi à l'origine de cet arbre généalogique qui m'avait bien fait kiffer.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Et puis Don Rosa est aussi à l'origine de cet arbre généalogique qui m'avait bien fait kiffer.


Que j'avais en poster dans ma chambre ! :B):

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Pif gadget c'était vachement mieux :connarddebase:
Sinon ce plébiscite m'intrigue vraiment. Et du coup j'ai une forte envie de voir à quoi ça ressemble.

----------


## 20Syl

hehe  ::): 

Je l'avais deja chopper il y a des années...

----------


## Zak Blayde

Raaah j'adorais aussi "Couac ! Le plus dingue des canards" si c'est bien ce à quoi je pense.
Et "La jeunesse de Picsou", je ne sais pas si j'avais tout lu, mais j'aimais beaucoup aussi. 

Encore plus jeune j'aimais beaucoup Mickey Detective, un truc dans le genre, avec un gadget de détective à chaque numéro !

----------


## Kudjat

picsou mag, c'était mon compagnon de chiottes depuis que je suis gosse. D'ailleurs, quand je suis chez mes parents et que mon CPC est terminé (qui est très inspirant aussi aux WC), ben il me sert toujours  ::):  Je me rappelle pas une fois où j'ai mis moins d'1/2 heure au toilettes....

c'est clair que les histoires de don rosa sont excellentes, avec des tas de petits détails amusants en arrière plan, rien à voir avec l'autre naze de mickey (dont je zappe toujours les histoires).

et pif, c'est super naze, na :esquivelelancerdefrigo:

----------


## fabzou

Salaud maintenant il me les faut ! Et ou est ce que je vais trouver ça sans me faire violer par le prix, hein !

----------


## kilfou

T'inquiète pas pour le prix va.

Tu peux en commander certain directement chez Picsou Mag à 4.90€ fdp compris.
Sinon, y en a moult chez les bouquinistes et en brocantes à 1€ ou 2.

Rappel : 7 tomes sont sortis.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Un jour j'ai prété le receuil de toute la jeunesse de picsou  :Emo:  et on me l'a pas rendu  :Emo:  meilleur dessinateur de picsou au monde ce Don Rosa.

----------


## laskov

> Bah ouais Keno Don Rosa c'est culte.
> 
> Ce mec a uen putain de culture sur la vie des Duck, chaque case ou presque fait référence à une BD de Carl Barck. (sans compté les mikey  et les DUCK cachés)
> 
> Bref, c'est du tout bon.


Sigle Duck si j'ai bonne mémoire caché dans les images par Don Rosa et qui signifie un truc comme Decicasse to Uncle Cark by Keno.

Sinon Romano Scarpa a aussi fait de tres belle chose sur la famille duck

----------


## ElGothiko

Ah si, il peut s'inquiéter pour le prix, parce que pour en trouver en brocante, c'est dur. Et sur le net et chez les bouquinistes qui s'y connaissent (et y en a) ça tourne entre 15 et 30€ voire 45€ pour le tout premier Jeunesse de Picsou (celui de 1998).  ::|: 
Perso je les ai tous, ainsi que tous les albums blancs Hachettes des années 80 consacrés aux œuvres de Barks.  ::wub:: 

Par contre le 7 risque d'être le dernier Trésor consacré à Keno Don Rosa, car toutes ses histoires ont été publiés (sauf 2 jamais traduites : The Annual Speedskating Race of the Burg of Ducks de 1998 et  The Starstruck Duck de 2004) dans ces volumes, et ce grand monsieur perd la vue à cause d'une maladie et a décidé d'arrêter la BD depuis 2008  ::'(:  (sa dernière histoire étant The Prisonner of White Agony Creek, où Picsou et Goldie font hum... euh ...  ::siffle:: )

Sinon, pour Don Rosa, Picsou est mort en 1967 le jour où Barks a prit sa retraite, c'est pourquoi toutes ses histoires se déroulent dans les années 50/60, ce qui leur donnent d'ailleurs plus de charmes que les BD italiennes (Picsou avec un portable m'a toujours choqué)

----------


## kilfou

> Ah si, il peut s'inquiéter pour le prix, parce que pour en trouver en brocante, c'est dur. Et sur le net et chez les bouquinistes qui s'y connaissent (et y en a) ça tourne entre 15 et 30€ voire 45€ pour le tout premier Jeunesse de Picsou (celui de 1998). 
> Perso je les ai tous, ainsi que tous les albums blancs Hachettes des années 80 consacrés aux œuvres de Barks. 
> 
> Par contre le 7 risque d'être le dernier Trésor consacré à Keno Don Rosa, car toutes ses histoires ont été publiés (sauf 2 jamais traduites : The Annual Speedskating Race of the Burg of Ducks de 1998 et  The Starstruck Duck de 2004) dans ces volumes, et ce grand monsieur perd la vue à cause d'une maladie et a décidé d'arrêter la BD depuis 2008  (sa dernière histoire étant The Prisonner of White Agony Creek, où Picsou et Goldie font hum... euh ... )
> 
> Sinon, pour Don Rosa, Picsou est mort en 1967 le jour où Barks a prit sa retraite, c'est pourquoi toutes ses histoires se déroulent dans les années 50/60, ce qui leur donnent d'ailleurs plus de charmes que les BD italiennes (Picsou avec un portable m'a toujours choqué)
> 
> http://accel21.mettre-put-idata.over...picsoumort.jpg



Purée y a vraiment des fans de Picsou sur CPC !  ::o: 

Par contre, je réitère pour les brocantes : certains sont facilement trouvables (dont celui en illustration) pour de très faibles sommes, faut juste être patient et chanceux.

----------


## ElGothiko

> faut juste être patient et chanceux.


Ah je crois que c'est ça mon pb, surtout la patience  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Il me manque juste le 2 et le 4 des Trésors de Picsou.

Je savais pas que presque toutes les histoires de Rosa avaient été publiées.  ::cry:: 

C'est un génie ce mec, 2 Eisner Award quand même.  :Emo: 

Faut espérer qu'il y ait une réédition complète (avec tous les épisodes même les bis) de la Jeunesse de Picsou.

----------


## ElGothiko

> Faut espérer qu'il y ait une réédition complète (avec tous les épisodes même les bis) de la Jeunesse de Picsou.


Les bis ont été justement publié dans le volume 2 des Trésors de Picsou qui'il te manque.

Ce que je trouve dommage surtout c'est qu'ils soient sorti à part (comme l'édition américaine, bien qu'elle pète plus visuellement) et non avec l'histoire dont ils dépendent comme la première édition de 1998.

----------


## Blabladodo

Une des meilleures Bd qui soit,elle est digne de troner à coté de Watchmen ou Maus.
Et dire que Disney n'a jamais permis à Rosa d'exprimer totalement son genie (Notamment en lui interdisant ,énormement de sujets. Comme celui de l'histoire de la soeur de Donald,ou la raison pour laquelle les neveux de Donald ne sont jamais repartie de chez lui....)
Tient pour le plaisir , The bests planches de Bd ever(A chaque fois que je les vois j'ai vraiment envie de pleurer  ::cry:: ):

----------


## Cake

Aaaah j'adorais les numéros avec la jeunesse de Picsou !

----------


## Sergent Mambo

Haha j'adore la page qui suit la première planche, avec la "version" des faits.

En dehors de la jeunesse de Picsou, j'adore aussi quand Don Rosa joue avec la physique (les pistolets qui annulent l'inertie, le coffre qui rétréci à l'infini, je m'en souvient de plein mais j'ai basardé tout mes picsou mag  ::'(: ). Et il y a aussi un formidable épisode (les Rapetous contre le coffre je crois bien) dans lequel on a le droit au plan du coffre sur une double-page. Et les chasses aux trésors (avec notamment la bibliothèque d'Alexandrie ::sad::  ::sad:: )....

Ouh que je regrette. Pourquoi les ai-je jetés??????

----------


## kilfou

> Ouh que je regrette. Pourquoi les ai-je jetés??????



Vu que t'es fan de Donjon (et Barks est un grand inspirateur de Trondheim), ça ne peut être qu'une regrettable erreur.

Tu pensais jeter les Rustica de ta mère-grand et là, c'est le drame.

----------


## b0b0

Don rosa il m'a toujours épaté, jolie patte et des couvertures ou illustrations souvent splendide, sisi  :B):

----------


## Blabladodo

Moi c'est ma ''chére'' mére qui à tous basarder....(je vous raconte pas le debut d'infarctus quand j'ai vu que toutes les revues que j'avais accumulés pendant des années ont disparus...)
Persos je veux absolument mettre la main sur la derniére histoire de Rosa ou il raconte quand Picsou et ses neveux retourne en Ecosse au Chateau du clan Mc picsou.

Et tient vl'a une case  qui est bien mythique aussi:

 ::'(:

----------


## Sergent Mambo

> Vu que t'es fan de Donjon (et Barks est un grand inspirateur de Trondheim)


Tiens j'ignorais ça, les grands esprits se rencontrent!




> Tu pensais jeter les Rustica de ta mère-grand et là, c'est le drame.


Je sais même plus comment c'est arrivé, j'ai du refouler cet épisode honteux. Il m'en reste quelques-uns mais beaucoup de Don Rosa sont passés à la trappe...

Donjon, Don Rosa, heureux que la rubrique canard BD soit tombée entre de bonnes mains :;):

----------


## Aëlooker

Don Rosa c'est  ::wub:: 
J'avais aussi lu un article, sur un blog du FFC, au moment de la parution du septieme volume...
J'aime surtout le titre et l'illustration en en-tete; je vous laisse vous debattre avec les spoilers.
http://my-mother-is-a-fish.blogspot....on-of-sun.html

----------


## Samax

Ahhh les bd de Don Rosa...  ::wub::  Ca m'est arrivé il y a encore pas longtemps de racheter des Picsou Mag dans l'espoir d'en trouver à l'intérieur  ::):  (bon et pour le gadget aussi  ::P: )

----------


## ryohji

Bon choix. C''est souvent une perle qu'on oublie, car noyée au milieux des merdes pondus par des auteurs italiens affiliés a Disney et pas franchement inspirés qui composent 95% des pavés Mikey parade, Picsou Géant and co...

----------


## ElGothiko

La Jeunesse de picsou est une œuvre nostalgique et qui rend nostalgique. Chaque fois je la relis, je repense à ma jeunesse, mes réussites et mes échecs, avec un ch'tit pincement au cœur. Oui, je suis vieux (35ans) mais pas autant que Picsou.

----------


## Blackstaff

Hahaha, tiens, je suis justement tombé sur le magazine illustré par l'article chez un copain. Après le lui avoir emprunté (j'étais intrigué, j'avais jamais vu ça dans le Picsou Mag que je lisais quand j'étais tout petit), Je vais être l'enième à confirmer qu'en effet, c'était pas mal. Toutefois, avec mes yeux de grand garçon, je n'irais pas trouver que Picsou est sympathique  ::P:

----------


## LtBlight

Le coup du poster de l'arbre généalogique,je l'ai encore...idem pour la première version de la jeunesse de Picsou de 1998 (11 ans déjà que je l'ai et elle est comme neuve). Nostalgie...j'ai acheté il y'a un ou deux ans une nouvelle version publié par picsou mag de "la jeunesse de picsou" avec des épisodes en plus,mais je ne sais pas si il y'a eu encore une version après plus "complète", ou si j'ai la déf.

----------


## M.Rick75

Arrrh l'immonde canard capitaliste n'éclipsera une nouvelle réédition... celle du premier fils des âges farouches qui avait sa carte au parti... Rahan.

Je suis pas vraiment fan de ce que publie Soleil à la base mais là j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé ce premier tome (je connaissais surtout les histoires en couleurs dans Pif Gadget) et je vais aller acheter le second dès que je chopperai un peu de temps.

----------


## Narushima

Je suis heureux d'avoir lu ça quand j'étais petit, c'est excellent, tant au niveau du dessin, super fouillé, que de la narration, impeccable.

----------


## Doniazade

Pour les anglophiles, ya une intégrale en 2 volumes : The life and times of Scrooge McDuck
J'avais trouvé le tome 1 (sa réédition pour être exacte) sur Amazon pour 12€ mais il semble plus y être. Par contre le tome 2, qui regroupe les histoires "bis" et qui s'appelle The Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck Companion, y est toujours (12€ également).

----------


## kilfou

Ah oui c'est vrai, je le savais en plus !  ::ninja:: 

Merci d'en avoir parlé !  ::):

----------


## Timekeeper

> Ah La Jeunesse de Picsou.... C'est cette BD qui me faisait acheter Picsou Magazine* toutes les semaines* dans ma jeunesse.


Tu as du en avoir, des doublons  ::O: 
C'était tous les mois  :;):

----------


## davmlr

Ces 2 volumes en anglais sont les mêmes que les 2 qui sont sortis en France ?

Je demande çà, car j'ai bien envie d'avoir toute les histoires de la jeunesse de Picsou  ::): 





> Pour les anglophiles, ya une intégrale en 2 volumes : The life and times of Scrooge McDuck
> J'avais trouvé le tome 1 (sa réédition pour être exacte) sur Amazon pour 12€ mais il semble plus y être. Par contre le tome 2, qui regroupe les histoires "bis" et qui s'appelle The Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck Companion, y est toujours (12€ également).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/392f859...e-8fb80e938352http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e1dab82...d-985b33215c25

----------


## kilfou

C'est pas exactement les mêmes parce que l'édition française inclue les épisodes bis dans la trame de l'histoire.
Alors que dans la version anglaise, les bis sont concentrés dans le "Companion" uniquement.

L'avantage des Trésors de Picsou, c'est qu'il y a des autres histoires de Picsou par Don Rosa et même si c'est pas aussi poignant que La Jeunesse, ça reste excellent.

Si tu veux en savoir plus, les pages Wiki sont très complètes.

----------


## [ba]666killer

Bon, 
alors en tant que passionné et collectionneur de BD Donald & Picsou Don Rosa, je précise que les vrai FAN devront chercher d'occasion la 1ère parution de "La Jeunesse de Picsou", parue il y a bien 10 ans je dirais (j'étais jeune oulala) et qui diffère de celles d'après. En quoi : très simple, il ont tout recollorié, changé des textes et des des bulles (explosions, etc), et par rapport à la 1ère (celle faite par Don Rosa en fait) c'est TRES TRES laid vraiment.

Voilà c'est dit !

Donc,

----------


## apocalypsius

Mais tout à fait, bonne mémoire laskov. ^^

----------


## fabzou

J'ai trouvé le volume 2 en brocante aujourd'hui ! M'en reste combien a trouver (7 ?) et sinon il y'en a t'il un a sortir pour cette été ?

Ps: Franchement, je me souvenais vaguement en avoir lu a l'epoque, et il y a de ça un an j'avais voulu me replonger dans un picsou géant...mais j'avais été tres déçu par la merde qui est actuellment edité. Alors que la c'est du bonheur ! Qualité des dessins, des scenars et des references...tout est la ! Alors oui ce n'est que de la bd pour enfants, mais de la bd de grande qualité !

----------


## kilfou

Pour info, le tome 9 des Trésors de Picsou est sorti. Centré sur Miss Tick avec pas mal de Carl Barks mais pas de Don Rosa.

----------

